
Scoot Networks: the Zipcar for electric scooters - thesash
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/introducing-scoot-networks-the-zipcar-for-electric-scooters/
======
pessimizer
That $100-$150 per month price point is bad. For $1200 to $1600, you can buy
one of these cheap 100cc Chinese scooters easily, and you don't even need an
iPhone. Insurance is about $40 a month and usually not even required for such
a low displacement engine, and parking and gas are negligible. Also, riding a
scooter safely isn't trivial, and isn't a skill most people have already
picked up, like driving. Also, stinky herpes helmet or bring your own, and
they aren't really that cheap and are sized.

Also, I don't want to support starting a new trend of the iPhone being the new
facebook login.

